#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  Sail mt-ee previous 5-year question paper

## suvy786

*Sir,

Please provide me last 5 year question papers for SAIL Managemant Trainee ( ELECTRICAL ENGG).*





  Similar Threads: sail previous question paper Sail last 5 years question paper sail previous year paper sail previous year question paper sail question paper

----------


## ARPO ROY

want to bsnl TTA previus exam and solved papers............ thak u.

----------


## bapun91

why cant i download it?

----------


## rakeshaai

Hey ,
       This is the question papers of SAIL from 2011-12
       Enjoy ..

----------


## atulluta

wht will be the password after download it demands password what to do.

----------


## issac

password paper@123

----------


## kgchase

password please

----------


## Mukesh Ranjan

password please......

---------- Post added at 04:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 AM ----------

got it ,that is paper@123

----------


## shaktikm1989

Hello sir i wants sail ee paper

----------


## Hemnath Bommidi

i want prasarbharathi  question paper

----------


## jagadish18

Hello sir i wants sail ee paper

----------


## ak946909

what is the password.

----------


## Manoj_Yadav

Hey please can you upload metallurgy papers

----------


## swapnilwankhede

Dear Sir - could you please save the files by the paper name the next time around - tx.

----------


## DASNAYAN

sail me q paper

----------


## sanjib1809

Sir upload sail EE paper

----------


## nadia farheen

thanks this will be really helpfull  :):

----------


## cm21111988

can anyone give sail mt ece syllabus and study material

----------


## mondit777

did u got the papers..  if u hv plz kindly mail me. my mail id is monditborpujari777[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com.   thanks

----------


## bajan123

what is psw for 2012-13 plz tellllllllllllll

----------


## hussain234u

plz send me sail mt electrical engineering question papers
i m waiting for ur kind response
thanks

----------


## Mansi teraiya

Hey...if u have ECE sail papers...plzz upload it

----------


## monudj21

This site is very nice, thanks a lot........................................... for making this site. is there some one present to send me SAIL MT last ten years papers with solution. please send at my mail- monudj21[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com       as soon as possible.I shall be highly obliged to you.

----------


## mrinalgoel

please send me ece papers of sail . i will be highly thankfull to u...

my email id is mrinal.genius[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Soumyajit Mukherjee

thnk u.........................................

----------


## nadia farheen

[QUOTE=cm21111988;82750]can anyone give sail mt ece syllabus and study material[/QUO
 few papers are for ee and others are for me and chemical ..

----------


## electriclstudent

pls send me more previos papers for sail mt in ee

----------


## ABHISHEK MURMU

thanks for the papers....

----------


## charool

can i get sail previous year questions for chemical branch

----------


## sarathkumar39

hi i am looking for the sail prevoius year question paper electrical. If u have any pls send me to this mail skyrocks39[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## sarathkumar39

> pls send me previos papers for sail mt in ee


 pls send the sail electrical questions to my mail skyrocks39[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## yogi410

plz send me sail mech. paper 2013 2014

----------


## nkk61191

Can u please send me.. sail mt electrical  previous paper

----------


## skb123

please send to my mail..sail metallurgy previous 5-years question papers....

----------

